# Tip of Ears Curled Back



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Hello, new here! My GSD puppy, Mei, will be 11 weeks in just a couple days. One ear made it fully up at 8 weeks, then the other just a couple days later that had a funny kink in it. The kink has worked its way out and now they are pretty symmetrical. 

About a week ago, the tips of both ears have begun curling back. What causes this and will they straighten out soon? The reading I've done just doing a basic google search is the puppy is teething. Mei is not teething as she is still pretty young, but I could be wrong?

I'm not super concerned about it. I think it looks kinda funny and unique. 

Curious as to thoughts here.

Thanks!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

This very same thing occurred with my pup at 11 weeks. It only lasted for a good week. They are nicely straight up again at 13 weeks old.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

She's now just a few days past 11 weeks and her ears seemed to straighten out again. GSD ears do the craziest things lol.

I wonder what else they will do. I've seen some GSDs with VERY long ears. Like their head hasn't grown into the ears long.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

My GSD had erect ears when i brought her home at 12 weeks, but they fell down within the week, and did not become fully upright again until nearly 9 months!!

Don't worry - read the above posts about the ears doing strange things during a pup's first year!

Most GSDs go through a stage where the ears look too large for the head, then the growth of the head catches up. We were calling our pup 'bat lady' when she was in that stage!


----------



## The Ruf zoo (Jan 5, 2020)

Sunsilver said:


> My GSD had erect ears when i brought her home at 12 weeks, but they fell down within the week, and did not become fully upright again until nearly 9 months!!
> 
> Don't worry - read the above posts about the ears doing strange things during a pup's first year!
> 
> Most GSDs go through a stage where the ears look too large for the head, then the growth of the head catches up. We were calling our pup 'bat lady' when she was in that stage!


Lol our puppy supposedly 15 weeks but I think more like 12 has one ear up, one ear down and the one that is up just started curling back at the top. We too started calling her bat girl . And of course her ears are huge and her face tiny


----------



## Killerjack (Apr 17, 2021)

Mei said:


> Hello, new here! My GSD puppy, Mei, will be 11 weeks in just a couple days. One ear made it fully up at 8 weeks, then the other just a couple days later that had a funny kink in it. The kink has worked its way out and now they are pretty symmetrical.
> 
> About a week ago, the tips of both ears have begun curling back. What causes this and will they straighten out soon? The reading I've done just doing a basic google search is the puppy is teething. Mei is not teething as she is still pretty young, but I could be wrong?
> 
> ...


----------



## BritSuisse (Apr 1, 2019)

I wouldn’t worry! The GSD ear dance is totally normal-my own puppy is going through it right now too. He is now 14weeks and his have gone from double flops, one up, both up, teepee, curling, and now both are floppy again...😂 Its all normal, I’m sure your puppy will have straight ears again soon!


----------



## Killerjack (Apr 17, 2021)

BritSuisse said:


> I wouldn’t worry! The GSD ear dance is totally normal-my own puppy is going through it right now too. He is now 14weeks and his have gone from double flops, one up, both up, teepee, curling, and now both are floppy again...😂 Its all normal, I’m sure your puppy will have straight ears again soon!


My "puppy' was 2 years old. We placed him in a pet home for free. He was the dog that arrived with the unexplained lameness that spent all his time running around in small circles. My son called him "Dizzy". After paying thousands for him to Jinopo and hundreds in vets bills we decided to place in a pet home.


----------

